# need help from expert



## tullyking (Jun 18, 2008)

hello all,
i am kind of new to pigeon loft. please help me out here. I do not have the trap for this loft yet, where should i put the trap(please see picture). is this open area good enough for the birds to see the area or should i need to have more open area on the roof for them to see around. Right now, seem like the birds only see the roof of my neighbor and one size of the area. The second picture show the area where the birds can see straight from the loft. Any advise are appreciate much, thanks all.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up.

Terry


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

do you raise white homers?


----------



## tullyking (Jun 18, 2008)

i got all this from my friend.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

those wires could really be a problem when they are out flying and about the trap placement you could probably put your trap right off the front of your pen there just give them a nice size landing board for gaining entry and you should be fine


----------



## tullyking (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks for the advise, sure, will do the trap there. Yeah, i dont have a choice, the wire are there since then, there is nothing i can do to it .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they also need to train to the trap before you let them out...the wires are going to be a problem for them....the person you got them from should be able to help you out with them if you have questions....this site can help too. did you do any research before getting these birds.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Those pigeons look nice i think.


----------



## tullyking (Jun 18, 2008)

quick update, i finally release my birds, 25 out and 20 return, 4 is missing somewhere never show up. I dont know where they go, never see them again


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I am glad most of your birds came home on their first release, I hope the remainder will show up today, and especially the one that may need some care. They can scrape their bellies bare or on those wires.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## tullyking (Jun 18, 2008)

the injury one come home today, i take a close look at him, seem like one leg is broken, it hand loosely and couldnt do anything. He now can only stand with one leg, i try to give him some bandgay and massage the injury leg for him, dont know if it could help. Hope he will get better. If anyone have better suggest to heal him, please give advise, thanks so much.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Tullyking,

I'm going to move your post about the broken leg to the sick and injured forum where it will get faster responses.

Terry


----------



## tullyking (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks Terry, aprreciate that


----------

